
2 Mount Everest climbers die of altitude sickness, 2 others missing - SCAQTony
http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2016/05/mount_everest_deaths_missing_t.html
======
PeterisP
This is a somewhat ironical tragedy - the two dead climbers went on to Everest
because, quoting them, "she and her husband wanted to dispel the belief that
vegans were 'weak' or 'malnourished' by taking on the climb." and then
proceeded to die out of exhaustion on their way down.

~~~
danielvf
I had to verify that this was true. It is true.

Here's an article from before the climb. [http://business.monash.edu/news-and-
events/news/lecturer-fac...](http://business.monash.edu/news-and-
events/news/lecturer-faces-new-heights)

"Dr Strydom and her husband are not only experienced climbers, they are also
both vegan. She said they were inspired to climb the seven summits after
receiving numerous questions about their iron and protein deficiencies."

"It seems that people have this warped idea of vegans being malnourished and
weak," Dr Strydom said. "By climbing the seven summits we want to prove that
vegans can do anything and more."

